# Galaxy koi betta x lavender EE dumbo female



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Introduced female in floating separation tank May 18th. Spawning occurred May 19th.
Female is helping the male gather the eggs.
Viserion and Angelica.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

So far so good. Huge bubble nest. I’m pretty sure most have eggs


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

The fry is starting to hatch. Some are already swimming, some are bouncing from bubble to bubble and some are almost out. I tried taking the dad out, but he was not having it. He is running himself ragged spiting the fry back to the nest, not actually in bubbles.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Put dad back into the tank. Fry is progressing nicely.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm really interested to see what these fry will look like.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Me too. I was apprehensive about breeding an EE with him, but since the large pectoral fins are recessive, I shouldn’t get any EE’s out of the fry, unless my galaxy koi has that gene.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Another member bred an EE female to her halfmoon male and 10 or 20% of the fry had the large EE pectoral fins.









Butterfly male and Elephant Ear female


Spawned 2/21 Hatched 2/23 Free swimming 2/25




www.bettafish.com


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Really?!? Well this will be interesting.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Moved the fry into their 20 gallon grow out tank last night. It took about 4 hours. Every time I thought I was finished, I would see two or three more. Still at between 75+. They are growing nicely


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I can’t wait to see what these little guys will look like.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> I can’t wait to see what these little guys will look like.


I can’t either. They are really growing. I had moved them into a ten gallon tank until my sponge filter arrived. It took me four hours to catch them. I left the 10 gallon heater on, just in case, and I have found 25 more. They are good at hiding and my eyesight is not what it used to be. Lol. They seem to like the pirate ship. They are about a week and a half old


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh my gosh how precious are they! I was looking and thinking "I don't see any baby fish" until I took a closer look. I had no idea they were THAT tiny 🤣


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> Oh my gosh how precious are they! I was looking and thinking "I don't see any baby fish" until I took a closer look. I had no idea they were THAT tiny 🤣


Me too I thought they were places on the glass. Lol


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Oh my gosh how precious are they! I was looking and thinking "I don't see any baby fish" until I took a closer look. I had no idea they were THAT tiny 🤣


Yes, but they are tough little things. A lot of them were up in the plants. When I move the plants, it rains fish, lol


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

BettaCrzywmn said:


> Yes, but they are tough little things. A lot of them were up in the plants. When I move the plants, it rains fish, lol


Even cuter! I wish the forum had ways to upload video clips because it would be so cute to see them zip around (assuming they move fast despite their little bodies?) lol


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Even cuter! I wish the forum had ways to upload video clips because it would be so cute to see them zip around (assuming they move fast despite their little bodies?) lol


I know, I’ve tried, but I can only get pictures. I’ll post again when you can see them better. They are speed demons. I drained the tank the were in and found 25 more over several hours. I had to sneak up on them with a turkey baster to get them out of the bucket. The ones that were missed must have been hiding behind the heater and old filter. However, they survived a massive temperature change, a water slide ride through the pump vacuum and a turkey baster. So far, I’m not seeing and that didn’t survive the trip. Thankfully I didn’t just dump the water. I had already gotten at least 75 out the night before. So, there’s probably 100 in there. My Viserion must produce strong babies.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

BettaCrzywmn said:


> had to sneak up on them with a turkey baster to get them out of the bucket.


How the mental images of this amuses me  
It’s great how you’re sharing this fry adventure with us ^^

How do you place so many babies in new homes anyway, over a short period of time? I know nothing about fry but I assume you will end up with lots of little containers all over the place as they mature? I would be half stressed out of my mind lol


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> How the mental images of this amuses me
> It’s great how you’re sharing this fry adventure with us ^^
> 
> How do you place so many babies in new homes anyway, over a short period of time? I know nothing about fry but I assume you will end up with lots of little containers all over the place as they mature? I would be half stressed out of my mind lol


Well, I have several people interested, I’m going to keep 10 females and maybe one or two males. I have been researching making acrylic cubes vs buying them. I may end up with 100 cubes in my house. Lol

if they turn out to be more like their dad, I shouldn’t have any problem getting them re-homed.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

You have the 2 colors I want in females. I have been search around here for a female EE and a female with the colors of your male. I just can’t wait to see what they look like grown. Hurry and grow. Lol


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

That is very true, he’s a handsome fish! And he seems to make some very tough little fry that can withstand just about everything LOL




BettaCrzywmn said:


> I have been researching making acrylic cubes vs buying them


This honestly sounds like a fun project. Then again, I also really like DIY things. So many fun things you can do with a bit of time and inspiration.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> You have the 2 colors I want in females. I have been search around here for a female EE and a female with the colors of your male. I just can’t wait to see what they look like grown. Hurry and grow. Lol


I know, I am hoping for some koi with purple in them.
If I can sell this fry, I am going to breed him with ethe blue/green half moon female that I have.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> That is very true, he’s a handsome fish! And he seems to make some very tough little fry that can withstand just about everything LOL
> 
> 
> 
> This honestly sounds like a fun project. Then again, I also really like DIY things. So many fun things you can do with a bit of time and inspiration.


Obviously I like a good challenge. Lol


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> You have the 2 colors I want in females. I have been search around here for a female EE and a female with the colors of your male. I just can’t wait to see what they look like grown. Hurry and grow. Lol


I can’t wait either


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Even cuter! I wish the forum had ways to upload video clips because it would be so cute to see them zip around (assuming they move fast despite their little bodies?) lol


You could upload your video to you tube then add the link in your post...works great!


----------

